# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] DVD player κανένα σημείο ζωής

## captain21

Για σας σε ολους!
Εχω ενα DVD player το οποίο δεν δίνει καθόλου  σημειο ζωης! Έχω ανοιξει το μηχάνιμα και 'εβγαλα την πλακετα του  τροφοδοτικού και δεν παίρνω καμία τάση στο δευτερέυων κύκλωμα! Οπτικά  δεν φαίνεται κατι καμένο η φουσκωμένο. Στο προτέυων παίρνω τάσεις 320V  στους πυκνωτές C103-C104 εξομάλυνσης. Έχω αλλάξει τους C-121-122-123-124  η οποίοι μετρήθηκαν και έδειξαν σωστή τιμή! Επισης έχω πάρει τις εξής  τάσεις: 
IC 101 
pin7,8 = 320V. 
pin 5 =  11 έως 14V μεταβαλλώμενο συνεχός.

IC 102 το ξεκόλησα και έχω μετρισει και έδειχνε pin 1,2 0.492V ορθά και τιποτα αντίστροφα. pin 3,4 και στις δύο μεριές τιποτα.

D-121-123-125 εκτός πλακετας μετρήθηκαν σωστα. Πριν τις ξανακολλήσω δεν έπαιρνα καμία τάση στο δευτερέυων επίσης.

Q126 εκτός πλακέτας μετρήθηκε σωστό.

Παλέυω δυο μέρες βασικά αλλά δεν βρήκα άκρη και είπα να σας ρωτήσω. Έχω διαβάσει και αλλα θέματα στο φορουμ άλλα δεν βρήκα λύση.

Βασικά  στα SMPS όταν έιναι standby πρέπει να παίρνεις τα 5V στην έξοδο? Δεν  μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ο πρωτέυων μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοτείται μεσα απο  το Drain (pin 7,8.)
http://monitor.espec.ws/section2/topic145792.html (Εδώ υπάρχει και ενα PDF αρχείο το οποίο δεν μπόρεσα να το ανεβάσω)

----------


## captain21

PS: Το PDF αρχείο είναι το κυκλωμα της πλακέτας

----------


## ezizu

Άλλαξε βασικά και τους υπόλοιπους ηλεκτρολυτικούς (εκτός από τους δυο μεγάλους C103,C104 στο πρωτεύων) και ιδιαίτερα τους C109 και C126.

Το παλμοτροφοδοτικό, να σου εξηγήσω με δυο λόγια, λειτουργεί ως εξής:
Το ένα άκρο του τυλίγματος του πρωτεύοντος του μ/τ τροφοδοτείται μέσω της γραμμής που βρίσκεται ενωμένη και με το + των πυκνωτών εξομάλυνσης C103,C104 . Το άλλο άκρο του τυλίγματος αυτού ενώνεται με τα πόδια DRAIN (πόδια 7,8 ) του ολοκληρωμένου.
Το ολοκληρωμένο όμως εσωτερικά έχει κάποιο Fet, του οποίου ουσιαστικά το DRAIN ενώνεται με τον μ/τ (μέσω δηλαδή των ποδιών 7,8=DRAIN του ολοκληρωμένου ) και αντίστοιχα το SOURCE του εσωτερικού fet ενώνεται με την γείωση του πρωτεύοντος κυκλώματος του τροφοδοτικού, μέσω του ποδιού 1 (S/OCP) του ολοκληρωμένου IC101 και της αντίστασης R102.
Επίσης μέσω της αντίστασης R102 (βάσει της πτώσης τάσης πάνω της) ενεργοποιείται και το εσωτερικό κύκλωμα του ολοκληρωμένου για την προστασία από υπερένταση. 
Το GATE του εσωτερικού fet τώρα, δέχεται τους κατάλληλους παλμούς από το κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης εσωτερικά του ολοκληρωμένου, οι οποίοι παλμοί όμως είναι ελεγχόμενοι μέσω της τάσης στο πόδι 4 (FB/CC/OLP) του ολοκληρωμένου, ούτως ώστε και να σταθεροποιείται η τάση στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα-έξοδο τροφοδοτικού, αλλά και να ενεργοποιείται αν χρειαστεί το εσωτερικό κύκλωμα  του ολοκληρωμένου για την προστασία από  υπερφόρτωση .
Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------

Papas00zas (12-02-15)

----------


## captain21

Σ'ευχαριστω για την άμεση απάντηση!
Βασικά είμαι μπερδεμένος γιατί  ενώ το IC101 δέχεται ένα σήμα απο τον ακροδεκτη 4 για να γειωθεί το άλλο  άκρο του πρωτέυοντος μέσα απο το εσωτερικό FET, αυτό το σήμα το παίρνει  από το optocoupler η εσωτερική δίοδος του οποίου δέχεται τέση απο το  δευτερέυων μεσα απο το D121 και R124.
Σήμερα άλλαξα και τους  υπόλοιπους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και πάλι δεν εχω τάσεις. Σε stand by  κατάσταση πρέπει να έχω κάποια ταση 5V στο δευτερέυων κανονικά? Η μήπως  στις τάσεις εξόδου το 10 που είναι power control ενεργοποιεί τα παντα  και ψάχνομαι άδικα στην πλακέτα αυτή?

----------


## ezizu

Σε standby θα πρέπει να μετράς τις τάσεις 5,6VA και 3,3VA στα πιν 1 και 6,7 αντίστοιχα της φίσσας  P101. Υπάρχουν αυτές;
Ουσιαστικά το optocoupler απομονώνει γαλβανικά τα δύο κυκλώματα (πρωτεύων /hot και δευτερεύων / cold)  του παλμοτροφοδοτικού, αλλά ταυτόχρονα παρέχει και την απαιτούμενη ανάδραση (feedback) για να γίνει η σταθεροποίηση των τάσεων εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού, έλεγχος υπερφότωσης κ.ο.κ. μέσω του ελέγχου των παλμών  στο gate του εσωτερικού FET (ουσιαστικά της διάρκειας on/off του FET) κ.λ.π.
Το datasheet του ολοκληρωμένου IC101 (STR-A6259H) είναι στο παρακάτω link:

http://datasheet.eeworld.com.cn/pdf/...STR-A6259H.pdf 

Ρίξε μια ματιά για να καταλάβεις πως είναι εσωτερικά το ολοκληρωμένο.

Το πιν 10 (P.CTL) στην φίσσα P101 ελέγχει μέσω των τρανζίστορς Q121, Q122, Q123, Q124, Q126 τις υπόλοιπες τάσεις πάνω στην φίσσα εξόδου P101. 
Έλεγξε (αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη) τα εξαρτήματα R102, ZD101, ZD102 , C113, C114 στο πρωτεύων κύκλωμα και μέτρησε καλού κακού και τα άλλα εξαρτήματα (τρανζίστορ, αντιστάσεις, διόδους, ζένερ κ.ο.κ.) στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού. 
Υπάρχει ακόμα και η πιθανότητα να έχει βλάβη εσωτερικά το ολοκληρωμένο IC101 (STR-A6259H).

----------


## captain21

Σ'ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια! Σήμερα μέτρησα εκτός κυκλώματος και τα  εξαρτήματα που μου έγραψες και δεν βρήκα κατι λαθός! Μάλιστα τα zener  zd102 και zd152 τα έλεξα και με τροφοδοτικό και ήταν ok. Έλεγξα και το  ζενερ zd101 μονο με πολύμετρο σαν διόδος και εδειξε οκ. Δεν ξέρω απο  ποιά μεριά να ψάξω βασικά. Τα τρανζίστορ και τους διόδους τα έχω ελέξει  και δείχνουν οκ. Θα ελέγξω και τις αντιστάσεις. Όσο αφορα το IC103 (UTC  TL431K VFM) το μέτρησα σαν τρανζίστορ και ειναι λίγο περίεργο, δείχνει  τιμές μονο μεταξύ ανόδου και reference 0.416V και 0.384V οταν αλλάζεις  τους ακροδέκτες! Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το εξάρτημα το μετράμε έτσι!

----------


## ezizu

.................! Μάλιστα τα zener  zd102 και zd152 τα έλεξα και με τροφοδοτικό και ήταν ok.  

Δεν έχω καταλάβει πως ακριβώς έκανες την παραπάνω μέτρηση. 
Το πιο απλό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μετρήσεις τις διόδους zener με πολύμετρο ( σε επιλογή μέτρησης διόδων, ή έστω αντίστασης σε κλίμακα π.χ. 2Κ ), όπως δηλαδή μέτρησες και την ZD101. 
Μπορείς βέβαια να τις μετρήσεις και με παλμογράφο χρησιμοποιώντας το component tester (αν βέβαια έχει). 


.... Όσο αφορα το IC103 (UTC  TL431K VFM) το μέτρησα σαν τρανζίστορ και ειναι λίγο περίεργο, δείχνει  τιμές μονο μεταξύ ανόδου και reference 0.416V και 0.384V οταν αλλάζεις  τους ακροδέκτες! Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το εξάρτημα το μετράμε έτσι! 

Δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις το εξάρτημα αυτό σαν τρανζίστορ, δεν έχει σχέση με τρανζίστορ.
 Θεωρώ όμως ότι η πιθανότητα να φταίει αυτό το εξάρτημα, για την συγκεκριμένη  βλάβη του τροφοδοτικού, μάλλον είναι μικρή.
Αν τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα είναι καλά, τότε οι υποψίες μου πάνε στο ολοκληρωμένο IC101.

----------


## captain21

Μόνο πολύμετρο έχω βασικά το οποίο μετράει και χωριτηκότητα. Σύνδεσα σε  σειρά τη zener με μια αντήσταση και εδωσα ταση 12V και μετρησα πανω στη  ζένερ τα 10V. Έκανα βασικά αυτό γιατί στην επιλογή μέτρησης αντιστάσεων  έδειχνε άπειρο.
Γνωρίζεις αν εχει στην αγορά τετοιο ολοκληρωμένο (STR A6259H)?
Σ' έυχαριστώ πάντος για τις πληροφορίες και για την βοήθεια!

----------

